# Opening day fun/Woody



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Ended up having a fun lazy opening day. Sleep till 7 am then headed out and never seen another hunter and even ended up with a woody that had amazing color for this time of year:shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Actually saw a drake woody at FB on opening day. Very happy that no one brought him down near where we were. He probably was 75ish yards from us when he passed. I don't shoot woodies but would have let my grandson take him and had him mounted.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh good, this post is about duck hunting. I was a little nervous there for a second...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> He probably was 75ish yards from us when he passed.


That's my shot! It's the close ones I have a hell of a time with.

Nice job HH! I can't believe you shot 4 geese and no bands showing.:mrgreen:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's my shot! It's the close ones I have a hell of a time with.
> 
> Nice job HH! I can't believe you shot 4 geese and no bands showing.:mrgreen:


Day 3





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice to see there are a few woodies still around. 3 years ago I'd have around a hundred throughout our area until they got shot up pretty bad. I haven't seen any since.


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Nice to see there are a few woodies still around. 3 years ago I'd have around a hundred throughout our area until they got shot up pretty bad. I haven't seen any since.


There's still a few up here but not like it was before those kids were shooting limits of them everyday, glad there's a limit on em now.


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

HH looks like the seasons been treating you pretty good down there.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

nice job there woodie


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's my shot! It's the close ones I have a hell of a time with.
> 
> Nice job HH! I can't believe you shot 4 geese and no bands showing.:mrgreen:


You should have been with us opening day, there was a suicidal gadwall that came close enough to hit with a 10 foot pole, the son and grandson missed with 5 shots...I didn't get off a shot from laughing so hard.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> You should have been with us opening day, there was a suicidal gadwall that came close enough to hit with a 10 foot pole, the son and grandson missed with 5 shots...I didn't get off a shot from laughing so hard.


My group of three had a drake spoonie do the same thing. I think we shot 6 or 7 times and didn't touch a feather. It would have been disappointing, but... it was a spoonie. Probably better we didn't hit it.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice woody! I hope to get another woody this fall so I can get it mounted like my last woody............no but, for real!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> Nice woody! I hope to get another woody this fall so I can get it mounted like my last woody............no but, for real!


You need to take a trip down south, central Arkansas to Central Louisiana. You can kill all the drake woodies you want. Just hunt the flooded timber and they're there by the thousands. A Wood Duck roost is truly a spectacle to witness once in your life. There can be several hundred to over a thousand woodies in a roost.


----------

